# Dropbox question.



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Dropbox on my iPhone. Says box is full, to upgrade for more space. 
Went to computer and deleted over 300 photo's. Dropbox transferred 7 new ones and now says Dropbox is full again. Help!


----------



## Harrington (Jan 27, 2014)

Are you still getting the 300 dropbox photos on your iPhone? It might just be that you have to make more space locally on the iPhone rather than the computer(Even tho it should delete itself that setting is generally on tho sometimes cross platforms tend to be a bit finicky.).


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep. Pic's are also deleted on iPhone. 
Wonder if delete app and start over. Will Dropbox remember my email address and not honor a new app?

Really love the automatic load to computer, but if I have to choose to paying a yearly fee, I will go back to manually transfer.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

How much space do you have on your Dropbox account? Have you looked at it online to see what might be using it all up?


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Problem solved&#128516;


----------

